

Yo Startup House Headquarters - peterkchen
http://techcrunch.com/2014/06/24/the-house-of-yo/

======
sillysaurus3
I upvoted this because it's objective and new information. I know a lot of
people here hate Yo because of the underlying phenomenon they represent, but
isn't it at least a little interesting that someone in a studio apartment can
command so much respect? It seems like the internet has rewritten most of the
world's social rules, and we have to acknowledge that, on average, we seem to
be moving closer to a meritocracy. I'm keenly aware of how strange it sounds
to call an insider-driven industry (VC funding) a meritocracy, but if you
compare the current state of affairs to any point in history prior to 20 years
ago, people care far more about what you have (users) than who are you are or
what your pedigree is.

